# Free Patterns



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.topinspired.com/top-10-amazing-knitting-patterns/


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry, I don't think these are free.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing - just love the Bag.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, they are all free - nice selection - thank you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Some were others were not free, but all worth alook thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the owl hat!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> Sorry, I don't think these are free.


I got the baby hat to download for free. Beautiful patterns. Elsie, I get a kick out of your last name. Please don't take offense. At least I know who you are when you post & can put your pic with your name!


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> I got the baby hat to download for free. Beautiful patterns. Elsie, I get a kick out of your last name. Please don't take offense. At least I know who you are when you post & can put your pic with your name!


No offence taken! It's not my real name, it's a name that brings back happy childhood memories. Elsie was an imaginary girl who lived at the bottom of my Grandad's yard. He used to drive me mad with jealousy describing Elsie...who only ever came to visit him when I wasn't there!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice to everything thank you


----------



## Sha54 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Sweet story. Thanks mucho for the patterns. SMILE


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting this webpage. I'm interested in a couple of the patterns and will start looking for the yarn to make them. Free patterns always draw my interest! Thanks again..


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! Just downloaded the Creamcicle Shawlette-I have alot of LusterSheen from several years ago this will be perfect for!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Most of them are free.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Some lovely patterns thank you for sharing.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

I love the owl pattern and the photo says it's free but when you click on to the link there's a charge. Any ideas on how to get the free download? My grandchildren would love this hat!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks from me too.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

It says they are all "totally free", some are really pretty + quick to knit. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I love the story re your "name"


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> http://www.topinspired.com/top-10-amazing-knitting-patterns/


Elsie, I've been wanting to tell you something for a long time. I just love your face and smile. It makes me feel happy. Wish my face and smile did that to someone.

Janie


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

Free owl hat pattern is available by googling the following: owlbulkyhat.pdf-ying.com


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

Got it.... thanks a bunch!


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

When I tried the link...owlbulkyhat.pdf-ying.com

this is the message I got.

Attention, you need to make free Credit Card verification to start download this document


----------

